# 3DS collection



## superheroantics (Aug 20, 2013)

Another post by the lovable super.
This time post all the 3DS cartridges you own. I'll start:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Cave Story 3D
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Mario Kart 7
Pilotwings Resort
Resident Evil: Revelations
Super Mario 3D Land
Starfox 64 3D
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Monster Hunter 3G (Japanese copy of 3 Ultimate)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 20, 2013)

Thus far I only have Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Fire Emblem: Awakening under my 3ds games belt.

I hope to add Ace Attorney 5 and Pokemon X/Y to that very soon.


----------



## Bones (Aug 20, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

..yep.

I _am_ planning on getting Harvest Moon: A New Beginning in the future, but that's about it. None of the current titles interest me very much.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

NSMB2, Mario Kart 7, Pokemon Rumble Blast and Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 20, 2013)

If we're only talking about physical carts, I have:

Fire Emblem Awakening
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
Animal Crossing: New Leaf is the only retail game I own a digital copy of.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I haveee:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Mario Kart 7
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 3D Land

Annnd I think that's it...


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2013)

Nintendogs + Cats (poodle i think?)
Zelda Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Super Pokemon Rumble
Paper Mario: whatever it's called
Luigi's Mansion 2
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gate to wherever
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

The legend of zelda Oot, spirit tracks, minish cap
Pokemon heart gold, soul silver
Pokemon rumble blast
Naruto
(hopefully new leaf soon)


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 21, 2013)

Currently just Animal Crossing New Leaf, but will be getting Harvest Moon a New Beginning and also Pokemon X when they're released c:


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

Princess Bubblegum said:


> Currently just Animal Crossing New Leaf, but will be getting Harvest Moon a New Beginning and also Pokemon X when they're released c:



Is pokemon X even newer then black and white? It's hard for me to keep up with them, and if so whats the difference?


----------



## Yokie (Aug 21, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
Luigi's Mansion 2
Super Mario 3D Land
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Mario Kart 7
Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2013)

Pilotwings Resort
Ocarina of Time 3D
Starfox 64 3D
Super Mario 3D Land (Wow they really liked to emphasize the 3D back then)
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Tales of the Abyss
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Thunder (Aug 21, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Star Fox 64 3D
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D
Mario Kart 7
Etrian Odyssey IV
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon

And a certain game called Animal Crossing: New Leaf, don't think anyone's heard of it.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 21, 2013)

Just bought my 3DS for Animal Crossing so I don't have many games yet.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning

In the near future I'm planning to buy:
New Phoenix Wright game
New Rune Factory game
Bravely Default


----------



## gregoryteague (Aug 22, 2013)

Monster 3 ultimate is a nice one.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Black & White
Pokemon Black & White 2
Ocarina of Time

Aaand, some other regular DS games.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf _(x2)_
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward

Very short list so far.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 22, 2013)

I have plenty of Nintendo 3DS games, since the day it was launched! I'll be adding Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y to the games that I have collected, since I'm getting both X and Y. But anyways, here are my 3DS games:

Nintendogs + Cats: Toy Poodle and New Friends
Asphalt 3D
Pilotwings Resort
Steeldiver
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
StarFox 64 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Luigi's Mansion 2
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros.

And that's pretty much all the Nintendo 3DS games that I have.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 22, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Hoping to add Rune Factory 4, PW AA: Dual Destinies, Pokemon X and Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Heir (Aug 22, 2013)

I own:
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Animal Crossing

I don't have a physical copy of New Super Mario Bros 2, since I downloaded it. #Regret

Plan to add Pokemon X and Mario and Luigi: Dream Team to my library in the upcoming weeks


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Brothers 2
Mario Kart 7
Lego Batman 2: DC Superheroes
Castlevania Lords of Shadow: Mirror of Fate
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure 



Volvagia said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
> Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
> Kid Icarus: Uprising
> Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
> ...



What's Kingdom Hearts like? I can't decide from the demo alone.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 22, 2013)

KH3D looks and plays just like it's console ancestors. Also, you don't need to have played any of the previous games to understand it since they explain what happens in every game.
So if you liked I and II or any of the handheld games, it's a good buy.


----------



## StiX (Aug 22, 2013)

*Retail:*
-Dead or Alive Dimensions
-Super Street Fighter 4
-Nintendogs French Bulldog
-Pilotwings Resort
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
-Samurai Warriors: Chronicles
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Tales of the Abyss
-Resident Evil Revelations
-Kid Icarus Uprising
-Virtue?s Last Reward
-Mario Tennis open
-One Piece 3DS
-Fire Emblem Awakening
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Project X zone

*Digital:*
-New Style Boutique
-Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
-Etrian Odyssey IV


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 22, 2013)

Nintendogs and Cats: Toy Poodle
TLOZ: Ocarina of Time
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Think that's it, I'd like Harvest Moon soon though and I'll probably get Pokemon X and Y


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Pokemon Rumble Blast
The Hidden
The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time 3D


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
-Rayman 3D
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
-Petz Fantasy 3D
-Pokemon Rumble Blast
-Kid Icarus Uprising

I'm hoping to add Rune Factory 4 and Pokemon X to the list. And Fantasy Life (if it ever comes out in the US) and Digimon World ReDigitized (if it makes it out of Japan at all. ):< )


----------



## suede (Aug 27, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi's Mansion 2
Mario and Donkey Kong Minis on the Move
Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros.
Mario Kart 7
Pok?mon Dream Radar
Rayman Origins
Super Mario 3D Land

And a couple of virtual console games


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2013)

new leaf
fire emblem : awakening 

and thats it

im hopefully getting harvest moon and pokemon x, and maybe some other games i played demos of.


----------



## beffa (Aug 27, 2013)

Nintendogs + Cats (French Bulldog version)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## ryankid61 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had the 3DS since day one and these are the games I have in order purchased:
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Rayman 3D
Pilotwings Resort
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
BIT.TRIP SAGA
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Sonic Generations
Animal Crossing New Leaf

I also plan to get a bunch more games like NSMB2 and Pokemon and stuff stuff


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

Currently:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf(obviously)
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate 
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Resident Evil: Revelations
Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

I have 
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Final Fantasy: Theatrhythm
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning

I also have Pokemon X and Rune Factory 4 preordered.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 11, 2013)

AC:NL
Nintendogs+cats: Toy poodle
Style savvy: Trendsetters


----------



## schwarzweis (Sep 12, 2013)

I only have a few, sadly:
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Kid Icarus Uprising
Rabbids 3D


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 12, 2013)

At the moment, the list is as follows:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
Luigi's Mansion 2
Kid Icarus Uprising
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D

My wishlist (as in, I'm hoping to get these eventually, or that I'll get them for my birthday or Christmas):

Pokemon Y
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Yoshi's New Island


----------



## Neu (Sep 12, 2013)

I only have Animal Crossing: New Leaf & Harvest Moon: A New Beginning.

Pre-ordered Rune Factory 4.

Planning to buy Etrian Odyssey: Untold.

Waiting for Monster Hunter 4, Hometown Story, & Fantasy Life.

Hoping for Digimon World Re: Digitize Decode US localization.

I don't know if i should pre-order Pokemon X/Y just yet, because it's release date is close to RF4. It's not possible to play 2 games at a time for me.


----------



## May (Sep 12, 2013)

So far:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Luigi's Mansion 2
Mario Tennis Open
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Shinobi
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## whimsy (Sep 12, 2013)

To those of you who have Harvest Moon ANB, is it any good??


----------



## Lauren (Sep 12, 2013)

Animal Crossing
Luigi's Mansion 2
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Mario and Donkey Kong - Minis on the move
Cooking Mama 4
Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 games (I think thats 3D)
Nintendogs + Cats

I think thats it?


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 12, 2013)

Currently:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem: Awakening
The Hidden
Kingdom Hearts 3D - CE
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Spirit Camera
Steel Diver
Super Mario 3D Land

And I've got Pokemon X preordered


----------



## Neu (Sep 12, 2013)

whimsy said:


> To those of you who have Harvest Moon ANB, is it any good??



Actually it's a great game. It's just that it has a very slow development in the early game. Nothing much to do at all until you passed year 1. At least you get 1 or 2 new things to do every month in year 1. And it will get more exciting to play after you get to year 2 and so on. Well, as long as you can stand those boring early game, it really is a great game to play. C:


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 12, 2013)

I originally just bought a 3DS for New Leaf, but I then checked out Fire Emblem: Awakening and bought that too  (I'm also planning on getting Pokemon Y when it comes out!)


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ooh, not many.  I have NL, New Style Boutique, Paper Mario Sticker Star, Puzzler Mind Gym 3D, Harvest Moon TOTT and I have Harvest Moon New Beginning coming on Friday (Finally EU release time!).  I also bought Shifting World (or something) for my bf when I bought him his 3DS.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 18, 2013)

Just New Leaf and Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. I've owned others in the past though: Super Mario 3D Land, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Mario Kart 7, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.

I was going to get Fire Emblem: Awakening, but I spoiled myself on so much of the game that I lost interest. That, and the series is one that really taps into my perfectionism, making it more stressful than fun.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Rayman 3D
Super mario 3D land
Mario kart 7
Kid icarus uprising
Legend of zelda ocarina of time 3D
Paper mario sticker star
Mario and Luigi dream team
Pokemon rumble blast
Pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity
Kingdom hearts 3D
Luigis mansion dark moon
Tales of the abyss
Star fox 64 3D
Madagascar kartz
Cartoon network punch time explosion
New super Mario bros 2

And that's all


----------



## Chromie (Sep 20, 2013)

This is my collection. 

Also add Kingdom Hearts 3D, Tales of the Abyss, Street Fighter, Dead or Alive and Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked.


----------



## kite (Sep 20, 2013)

- ACNL
- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Soul Hackers
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
- Shin Megami Tensei IV
- Luigi's Mansion
- Project X Zone (I forgot I had this game because I barely played it; I'll probably sell this too)
- Kingdom Hearts 3D

Games I sold:
- Harvest Moon
- Code of Princess


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

I currently have:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gate to Infinity 
Pokemon X (Pre-Ordered)


----------



## Bui (Sep 23, 2013)

I only have 4 games:

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (digital, came with the NL 3ds XL)
Steel Diver
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon

A majority of my games on my 3ds are either DSiWare or Virtual Console.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Is Harvest Moon worth buying for 3DS?


----------



## kite (Sep 23, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Is Harvest Moon worth buying for 3DS?



I thought it was a good game, but farming a lot kind of got tedious for me... although I should've known since it's a farming game haha. If you like farming, by all means, go for it!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Is Harvest Moon worth buying for 3DS?



Harvest Moon A New Beginning is a great game. It's the best one since Friends of Mineral Town imo. It has way less characters than Animal Crossing but...more depth I would say. You can get married too in the game, play a male or female and better yet actually customize your farm and town. Definitely check it out Cob.


There's also a great spin off series called Rune Factory. Rune Factory comes out next month, way too close to Pok?mon, and the biggest difference with this and Harvest Moon is that you can fight and tame monsters and go dungeon diving.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 27, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Harvest Moon A New Beginning is a great game. It's the best one since Friends of Mineral Town imo. It has way less characters than Animal Crossing but...more depth I would say. You can get married too in the game, play a male or female and better yet actually customize your farm and town. Definitely check it out Cob.
> 
> 
> There's also a great spin off series called Rune Factory. Rune Factory comes out next month, way too close to Pok?mon, and the biggest difference with this and Harvest Moon is that you can fight and tame monsters and go dungeon diving.




Awesome! I will have to check it out now!


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 30, 2013)

New Leaf
Mario Tennis Open
Kid Icarus Uprising
Starfox 64 3D
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Luigis Mansion 2
Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Ocarina of Time 3D
New Super Mario Bros 2

LOVE MY COLLECTION  i think i have all the important great ones

Planning on Getting:
Pokemon X
Zelda a Link between Worlds
Mario Party


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 1, 2013)

Animal Crossing : New Leaf
Blazblue Continuum Shift II (Actually, it belongs to my bf xD)
Fire Emblem : Awakening
Kingdom Hearts 3D : Dream Drop Distance
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Style Savvy : Trendsetters
Tales of the Abyss

SOOON : Pokemon X *O*
I also plan to get Harvest Moon : A New Beginning and Rune Factory 4


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 3, 2013)

• Animal Crossing New Leaf
• Tales of the abyss
• Art Academy: lessons for everyone
• Kingdom Hearts 3DD
• Super Mario 3D Land
• Mario Kart 7
• New Super Mario Bros 2
• Scribblenauts
• Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
• Pokemon Rumble Blast
• Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to infinity
• final Fantasy Theatrythm
• Kid Icarus: Uprising
• Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time 3DS
• Harvest Moon: A tale of to towns
• Harvest Moon: A new beginning
• Rune Factory 4
• Nintendogs  toy poodle and friends 
• Nintendogs French bulldog and friends
• Cave story 3D
• Fire Emblem: Awakening
• Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------

